# Sage Oracle - Not pulling Hot Water



## Phil42 (Dec 18, 2021)

Hi

My Sage Oracle is suddenly not able to pull hot water through the Hot Water button.

The machine "sounds right" when the button is pushed; it makes the usual sound, but no water is getting through.

Espresso/Coffee, Steam nozzle etc functions works just fine.

I use filtered water, descale every 6 month, always clean when instructed to do so.

any idea what this could be?


----------

